# Pizzette recipe



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2007)

It sounds funny for me, to post this recipe in "ethnic foods"!
I hope you'll can understand my terribly poor english, anyway I'll ask help to who knows my language.
This is a recipe I love, this isn't the real pizza but theese "pizzette" are incredibly good for buffets. Kids will love them!
I found it in a book written by two Italian sisters (sorelle Simili).
They aren't crisp, they will remain very soft.

Pizzette
Ingredients:
17.6 oz flour (500 g)
8.8 oz water (250 g)
0.9 oz "fresh" beer yeast (25 g) or 1 package of active dry yeast
1.4 oz butter (40 g)
1 tablespoon of olive oil
1 tablespoon of sugar
1 teaspoon of salt
tomato sauce, mozzarella cheese, olive oil
melt the brewer’s yeast in the water.
Put the flour in a bowl, add the water with yeast, the salt, the oil, the sugar and the butter.
Knead above mixture, but don’t work it for too much time.
Let it rest for 50 minutes.
Smooth the dough till it will be about 3mm (1/9 inch) thick.
Cut some little disks or whatever the form you may fancy, add some tomato sauce and/or whatever the topping you would like at the centre, but be careful to avoid the overload, the base may get soggy!! (hold the cheese at this moment)
Bake at 390° F (200° C) for 5 minutes. Top the pizzette with mozzarella or your favourite kind of cheese, then bake another 5 minutes or until the cheese is golden and nicely melted.

here you can see the process (but it's always in italian):
Pizzette - Cookaforum


----------



## pdswife (Jan 26, 2007)

You're English is wonderful!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2007)

Another hit from Lucia!! Pizzette are one of our favourite snacks, we get them from either bakeries or make a "cheat" version with puff pastries, but this one looks really good, much closer to real mini pizzas!! 
Grazie!!


----------



## lulu (Jan 26, 2007)

We do that too, with the puff pastry!  It is especially nice, IMO, if you cut out the pastry with a star/heart shaped cutter...makes them a bit special with no extra work than using a round cutter


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 26, 2007)

This is great Lucia.  I really like your recipes and your posts.  You are doing an excellent job with your English.

I have a comment about the ingredient you list as Brewer's yeast.  In America, we have a product named brewer's yeast, but it is not a leavening agent.  It is more of a nutritional supplement.  Do you think maybe you should be calling for baking yeast, which in the USA is a leavening agent?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2007)

Beth, I think this type of yeast that Lucia meant is beer yeast in English, the one sold in tiny cubed packets (about 30g/1oz or maybe a bit bigger) around the dairy section of supermarkets (or... do they do that in the US?).
However, I believe the dry granulated version of yeast should work, too, if it has been stored correctly.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 26, 2007)

That's interesting.  It looks like I was wrong.  I think our brewer's yeast is a by product of the brewing industry, and you are saying this is what is used in the recipe??


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't believe this kind of yeast is produced directly by brewing industries, I am not sure of the manufacturing procedure, though... now I am getting confused   maybe they don't sell this kind of fresh yeast (the one I mentioned above, comes in small cubes) in the US??  Come to think about it I don't remember them being sold over there, just the dried versions that comes in sackets.  (though it was after I left US I learned to bake to some degree, so maybe I just haven't noticed...)


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 26, 2007)

okay, it does sound like baking yeast. No we do not have cakes of fresh yeast where I live, and baking yeast can come in packets. Darn, I was all set to try this with brewer's yeast. It is an acquired taste and i really like it. Actually brewer's yeasts comes in different forms and some taste much better than others. I was thinking it would add an interesting flavor to the crusts.    (is this something like text messaging?)


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to say the same thing, cause for the translation of "lievito di birra" i found "brewer's yeast", but I meant the "beer yeast". I must ask some Americans to know what you could use.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2007)

ok, I changed the name, I hope it's right, my american friend told me theese names!


----------



## philso (Jan 26, 2007)

since no one has mentioned it yet, i'd also like to encourage everyone to check out the fabulous "cookaforum" link that lucia has posted.  it's fabulous, especially the photo recipe section which, frankly speaking, puts us to shame:
Cucina ... per immagini - Le ricette fotografate - Cookaforum

thanks for the great link, lucia. if i can find an italian/english dictionary, i think i'll join the forum.


----------



## Aria (Jan 26, 2007)

philso,Lucia,  Grazzi  thank you for the Cookaforum.   I do read and understand Italian.   Molto Bene.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks,  Lucia, both for the recipe and the link to Cucina e ricette - Cookaround

I went to cookaround.com and ran the recipe you posted through an on-site babelfish translation tool (the site I used was AltaVista - Babel Fish Translation). 

Lucia - your english is *much* better than babelfish , but still, for those of us who don't speak Italian but still want to explore the site, babelfish will get you started. 

I think I'll be visiting Cucina e ricette - Cookaround a lot more, but not until I get an Italian-English dictionary   .


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you for the link! I'll try it!


----------

